

Google Analytics now supports measuring page load times - bmaeser
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/05/measure-page-load-time-with-site-speed.html

======
kingsidharth
This will be much better than those standard Page Load Time measurer. Because
this will be real-data from actual users and not some highest-speed page-load
test.

More accurate, and more real.

